# where to order Agility Equipments?



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

I don't know if anyone in SM knows where is the best place to buy Agility Equipments; what is the best online store? 

I started searching online today and came across MANY - but now, I don't know which one to choose; whether there are better ones than what I found, better quality and more suitable for small dogs...etc 

I am looking for a full kit (everything that is used for agility). Inspired by Jackie and her fun boys, I wanna practice Agility with Snowy at home because I am sure that he will enjoy it so much ..
Snowy Jumps Over Flowers
[attachment=61441SC01276.jpg]
So will I. I want it to be our home exercise/activity (nothing special; not to enter him in competitions or anything similar) - just pure fun and joy in doing it just at home :biggrin: . I didn't teach Snowy anything that has to do with agility, so when we get the equipments, we both will have to work in learning (more fun).

I hope I can find the most suitable agility equipments for small dogs like maltese. If you have anything in mind, let me know please 

Thanks

Kat


----------



## bellasmummy (Apr 8, 2009)

i dont know of any places, sorry but that is such a cute pic!!


----------



## villemo (Aug 21, 2006)

I made most of the things for the pups from simple things...

a kitty-tunnel, a hulahoop, and things like that... look









it´s small enough for them and it´s good enough to see if they like it


----------



## babymaltese (Dec 9, 2009)

my dog's trainer made some inexpensive agility equipments for the puppy classes she teaches. i can give you some ideas. but do you have links to the ones you are looking at online? so i can get an idea what you are looking for.  

QUOTE (TheMalts&Me @ Feb 1 2010, 11:49 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=880248


> I don't know if anyone in SM knows where is the best place to buy Agility Equipments; what is the best online store?
> 
> I started searching online today and came across MANY - but now, I don't know which one to choose; whether there are better ones than what I found, better quality and more suitable for small dogs...etc
> 
> ...


----------



## babymaltese (Dec 9, 2009)

QUOTE (villemo @ Feb 1 2010, 01:39 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=880289


> I made most of the things for the pups from simple things...
> 
> a kitty-tunnel, a hulahoop, and things like that... look
> 
> ...


so adorable!!!! :wub:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

QUOTE (villemo @ Feb 2 2010, 01:39 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=880289


> I made most of the things for the pups from simple things...
> 
> a kitty-tunnel, a hulahoop, and things like that... look
> 
> ...


OMG Maggie :w00t: I LOVE IT and LOVE the idea of making your own equipments from simple things. Did I tell you that you are one creative and AWESOME person :rockon: The things that you come up with always amaze me... I so wanna do that too. How did you go with the measurements? Is there any info (in a book or the Internet) I can look up to see what measurement will best fit my malts to make our own? 
Thanks for the idea and the awesome pic :grouphug:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

QUOTE (babymaltese @ Feb 2 2010, 02:28 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=880308


> my dog's trainer made some inexpensive agility equipments for the puppy classes she teaches. i can give you some ideas. but do you have links to the ones you are looking at online? so i can get an idea what you are looking for. [/B]


I am interested in trying out all the equipments available in Agility for little dogs: agility-tunnel, weave poles, high jump...etc

Here is one of the many websites that I came across while searching

I also consider making my own equipments but I am not sure how to go with the measurements for my malt

QUOTE


> i dont know of any places, sorry but that is such a cute pic!![/B]


thanks


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

Here's a good website for making some of your own equipment: http://members.peak.org/~helix/Agility/

Also, a children's play tunnel from Toys R Us works great for our little ones. For weave poles, you could buy 6 rubber plungers. They work great indoors as well as outdoors. I set them up in a hallway, no damage to the hardwood floors and tge dogs can't escape to run off and play.

MaryH


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

QUOTE (MaryH @ Feb 2 2010, 12:03 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=880496


> Here's a good website for making some of your own equipment: http://members.peak.org/~helix/Agility/
> 
> Also, a children's play tunnel from Toys R Us works great for our little ones. For weave poles, you could buy 6 rubber plungers. They work great indoors as well as outdoors. I set them up in a hallway, no damage to the hardwood floors and tge dogs can't escape to run off and play.
> 
> MaryH[/B]


I have two Playhut tunnels--my kids love them. I also have used the plungers. There is a book Little Dog Activity Book: Amazon that has some suggestions for a livingroom agility course. I love this book as it is full of fun ideas. 

It is great that you want to keep them active. You might find you want to take it farther. Agility is great fun. I enjoy Obedience and Rally with my kids.


----------



## villemo (Aug 21, 2006)

QUOTE (TheMalts&Me @ Feb 2 2010, 05:10 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=880479


> OMG Maggie :w00t: I LOVE IT and LOVE the idea of making your own equipments from simple things. Did I tell you that you are one creative and AWESOME person :rockon: The things that you come up with always amaze me... I so wanna do that too. How did you go with the measurements? Is there any info (in a book or the Internet) I can look up to see what measurement will best fit my malts to make our own?
> Thanks for the idea and the awesome pic :grouphug:[/B]


i can´t exactly remember where (i think a video of chihuahua-agility and a trick-book), but i found the info that for the first jumps the obstacles (???) shouldn´t be higher than the chin of the doggie...

aaah here it is - it gives you an idea of what size and what you can use - 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LX7-h6YwF4c - the interesting part starts at about 6:02


can you see what mine are made from ? :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl:


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

we made ours as well. I used PVC poles and plumbing connectors (got it all at lowe's and from online) and ordered jump cups.



















Here is the play tunnel we purchased from a toy shop









We also made a ring from pool noodles but we couldn't find the right bungee cords before summer ended so I don't have a picture of that but you can kinda see it on the ground behind the tunnel.

It was really fun to make and since we made it we can control heights, etc. I used google a lot to find some of the harder pieces like jump cups and the 4 way connectors.


----------



## squeak (Nov 26, 2009)

Here is a link with instructions for building your own agility equipment.
http://www.instantagility.com/2008/04/14/bar-jump-or-hurdle/
I have built jumps, a tire, channel weaves, a pause table and a teeter. (Have a double in the making right now.) If you are doing teacup agility the equipment is smaller. I have not found a link for teacup equipment yet. If I do I will post it. The jump standards can just be made shorter (to save on pvc that you buy. Also if you use the Silver Line pvc you can remove the lettering with acetone. Other brands have permanent ink.)
Clean run sells the jump cups. http://www.cleanrun.com/
I run my rough collies in agility. Hoping to get the Malts into the teacup.
The club I belong to is holding a TDAA sanctioned trial in April. 
http://www.agilityevents.net/index.php?page=Events
We have held two so far. It's great fun for everyone involved, four legged and two legged!


----------



## squeak (Nov 26, 2009)

One more thing your jump bars should be able to be displaced if the dog knocks them. And no loose tags hanging. Last week at class we had a dog's tags get caught on a jump cup. The poor dog was terrified because the standard was chasing him. He was not hurt just frightened. No jumping puppies it can hurt their developing joints.


----------



## cleooscar (May 28, 2008)

We've been talking about building something ourselves too. Pasha's been going to agility classes these past 3 years and he loves it. I'd like Napoleon to do it too but he's too tiny and short (7") for regular classes so DH is going to build a set for us so we can adjust the heights. Thanks for all these great ideas and sites.


----------



## babymaltese (Dec 9, 2009)

QUOTE (TheMalts&Me @ Feb 1 2010, 08:17 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=880482


> QUOTE (babymaltese @ Feb 2 2010, 02:28 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=880308





> my dog's trainer made some inexpensive agility equipments for the puppy classes she teaches. i can give you some ideas. but do you have links to the ones you are looking at online? so i can get an idea what you are looking for. [/B]


I am interested in trying out all the equipments available in Agility for little dogs: agility-tunnel, weave poles, high jump...etc

Here is one of the many websites that I came across while searching

I also consider making my own equipments but I am not sure how to go with the measurements for my malt

QUOTE


> i dont know of any places, sorry but that is such a cute pic!![/B]


thanks 
[/B][/QUOTE]

the one you found is not a bad price.
my dog's trainer made her own, you can purchase PVC pipes and make your own.
she also purchased cones for the dogs to go around. (something like this:http://www.professionalequipment.co...ty-cone-tolco-320197/traffic-safety-products/)
and for the tunnel, i found this one at ikea: http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/80078877
or you can take a hamper(something similar to this one:http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/80099224) and cut out the bottom/top.

good luck!


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

this is soo interesting , my dolce is fast but hes still so little , how and when do u get them started on this ..


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Got a full beginner-agility kit for the malts!









It was on sale at the near by clinic that I took the malts to weigh today (much, much, much cheaper than the online kit).

I HAD to un-box it when I first got home. Oh I love it and I can see TWO malts loving it too. Although I didn't have the enough time to try everything in the kit with them, I can already see how much we three will love it. We only got time to try the open tunnel and high jump (with Crystal). First thing I let out was the open tunnel since it didn't need setting up. I got a treat in hand and an exciting malt. First, I threw the lil treat into the tunnel (middle of the tunnel) and Crystal went right in there. We did it for 3-4 more times before throwing the treat from one end of the tunnel to the other end and Crystal would just zoom from one end to the other, after the treat. I wanted her to get used to it by doing that. We did this for another 3-4 times. Then I had her walk next to me, all focused on me, further than the tunnel. We took a little pause, then asked her to zoom with me. I went running close to the tunnel (tunnel ahead to the right side of me, right in front of Crystal), as we were seconds away from it, I pointed my finger to its inside direction and had a zomming malt going all the way through it :w00t: ad came out of it with that happy face of hers; we did this together for another few more times. I didn't expect it to be that easy annnnd fun :chili: I also didn't expect to be doing it first with Crystal (rather than Snowy) and not only that but of Crystal getting it in just a couple of tries :w00t: Afterwards, we tried the jump (low level) for just a couple of times. I used the same method as of the tunnel - running while having her next to me then pointing with my finger as we get closer to the jump and she went over it :clap: 

We spent a total of 10-15 minutes - there was no time to do more, but oh in just those minutes, I could tell that it is something we both enjoyed doing :chili: In another 10-15 minutes, of another day, I will introduce it to Snowy. I bet that he will love it as well.



uniquelovdolce said:


> this is soo interesting , my dolce is fast but hes still so little , *how* and when do u get them started on this ..


I am not sure when. When it comes to basic commands and other training, you can start training in day one. However, I am not aware about the starting age in agility. I am assuming that Dolce can start if you like to, but that is just what I think -don't know if it is a fact-.

How? in the 15 free minutes that I got, I did the open tunnel and jump with Crystal just like it is described above. She got it good. I was more of trying to test it than actually training (since I had not much of free time left). I read somewhere before that you put your fluff on the training leash and get him through these agility obstacles (one at a time). I was in a rush so we went zooming instead lol it worked perfectly for the few minutes, but I think for the weave poles, I will need the leash. Also, I will need to go through reading on how to properly train these when I get the time. I will let you know once I do 

I can't wait to see how will it go in my next free time with the malts on these again! 

One thing I learned already today is that it is FUN ^_^


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

How fun! Glad you and Crystal enjoyed it already. Now it will be Snowy followng Crystal instead


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Bogie has been going to agility classes and he loves it. I really have to give credit to real agility handlers. It's not as easy as it looks. When Bogie makes mistakes, it's mostly because I have messed up. It's great exercise for dogs and handlers and what a great bonding experience it is.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Johita said:


> Now it will be Snowy followng Crystal instead


Alright for Crystal :aktion033: 
WOW I am just thinking, for the very first time, Snowy follows after Crystal :w00t: this girl is a smarty little one after all :thumbsup:

I gotta tell you though, this girl had a BLAAAAAST with me in our little crazy run. I was testing how comfortable she was around those, but nop, she showed no sign of dislike to the new equipments - smoothly went through and over them 

Monster Snowy? He was in, busy playing with a couple other humans  



revakb2 said:


> I really have to give credit to real agility handlers. It's not as easy as it looks. When Bogie makes mistakes, it's mostly because I have messed up.


I gotta agree with you Reva! I think it is true when it comes to training in general as well. For instance, before a person decides to teach a pup a trick, he/she gotta do the learning first, how to teach it, what is the pup's motivation...etc. A couple of days ago, I received a message (in YouTube) from someone commenting how *dumb* the maltese breed is:wacko1: because her maltese seems to be dumb for a dog in her point of view. I couldn't help it but to have the response of: her malt is super smart, the super smart pup only needs a smart training method.

The malts and I aren't serious at agility at the meantime. Just doing the testing part and having fun while going through the open tunnel and over the jump. A booklet came with this kit that I got that talks about the rules and how to teach the pup to go through each obstacle, but I know that once I am done with the testing part and allowing the two malts to be around these equipments, I will do that reading + watching tones of agility training turtorial videos before we start playing it with its rules and all :thumbsup: it should be fun.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

I think we are off to an agility class soon. There is an agility course near by that offers agility training with a group. That will be something in my and my little one's schedule soon :chili:

This girl is enjoying it to the fullest. Just look at her today. 








She is out of focus in the pic (my bad, I used the wide angle lens). 

Today, I spent another 10 minutes with Crystal. We only used the jump.

I still did not introduce it to Snowy. 10 minutes per day is what I have in this coming days, but I soon will. 

My decision is that we will soon be playing with other dogs and people :chili:


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

Max 200


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

She's jumping pretty high! Maybe it's the photo... I don't know what the heights are but when we jump in obedience, we do max 8"


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Moxie'smom said:


> She's jumping pretty high! Maybe it's the photo... I don't know what the heights are but when we jump in obedience, we do max 8"


Thanks for the info  I posted this pic in the picture section of SM as well, and there I mentioned this in my response to Maureen yesterday:
"I just learned (from someone who has been into agility for few years already) that the bar should be set within 2 inches of the dog's shoulder. 

The level of the bar, in the picture, is a bit high for Crystal (and the mighty girl went even higher than that!!!!) She has 8" withers, so the bar should be set around 9" or so high (less than the height in this picture). I will do that and hopefully I will work on teaching her to jump closer to the bar rather than the sky"

That person who told me the info has a couple of coton de tulear dogs. One of them (the female has 9" withers, mesurment from top shoulders to floor, and jumps 10" in her agility course). 

Sure is a learning experience for me ^_^


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

The most recent measurement to their weight and height (messurement from top sholder to floor) was done a couple of days ago. I gotta admit that I love the fact that they aren't as light in weight  Both of my malts spent most of their lives being 8.8 lb in weight (until the last time I weigh them; last June) but they gained a an itsy bitsy more since then  They are not as big (when I look at their heights and length) but aren't as light in weight. Not overweight or underweight. I guess this is how their bodies are built in structure :wub: :wub:

*Dog's Name:* Snowy
*Neck:* 10"
*Length:* 12"
*Chest:* 15"
*Height:* 8"
*Weight:* 9 lb

*Dog's Name:* Crystal
*Neck:* 10"
*Length:* 11"
*Chest:* 16"
*Height:* 8"
*Weight:* 9.7 lb


----------

